

Are you working for github yet? - trotter_cashion
http://amiworkingforgithubnow.com/

======
mkramlich
I got to listen to Tom, one of the cofounders of GitHub, do a presentation
tonight in Boulder for the local Linux users group. He did a great job. One of
the nice things about it is that it wasn't a high level pitch about the
business model or about what GitHub was. Instead, it was basically an
introduction to the core architecture of git. How it works. How it's different
than say CVS, or just keeping manual backup copies of files around. He
actually went into Terminal, wrote code, and essentially hand-crafted git
storage files in a Ruby interpreter, in order to illustrate how git works
internally, and how simple it is. It was great on two levels. One one level,
it was very substantive for a crowd of Linux geeks, we eat that stuff up. And
on another level the fact that he clearly understood this stuff and enjoyed it
and gets his fingers dirty actually building things. If I wasn't already
firmly in the no-Ruby-for-me camp (prefer Python, and don't want to waste time
switching time investments over to an approximately similar language), I'd
probably love to work with them. Small companies rock. People that know their
shit, and are passionate about it, rock.

------
weehuy
If I navigate to <http://amiworkingforgithubnow.com/yes> does that mean I'm
instantly hired?

~~~
weehuy
I thought maybe it was shenanigans like
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4198883/exposing-any-
ruby...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4198883/exposing-any-ruby-object-
over-the-web)

where you were suppose to add your handle to GITHUB_HANDLES list, but alas
didn't work.

------
DrJokepu
Note for web developers: Browsers on Windows suck at rendering most custom
fonts. If you feel that you definitely want to embed your font, at least
please check it on Windows first, play with font sizes and positioning and
make sure they don't look silly.

~~~
ordinathorreur
Why should everyone have to purchase another OS, at a high price, just to work
around another OS's problems? Shouldn't you be contacting your OS provider
about this instead?

~~~
ubertaco
When that "other OS" is highly ubiquitous (~90% or higher market share), it is
reasonable to expect developers to purchase the OS before developing for an
audience that uses it.

------
wh-uws
Could someone please explain this?

~~~
nbpoole
Github has been announcing a ton of new hires in the past couple of their days
(5 since the beginning of February).

See:

\- <https://github.com/blog/>

\- <https://github.com/blog/792-aman-gupta-tmm1-is-a-githubber>

\- <https://github.com/blog/790-simon-sr-rozet-is-a-githubber>

\- [https://github.com/blog/788-mislav-marohni%C4%87-is-a-
github...](https://github.com/blog/788-mislav-marohni%C4%87-is-a-githubber)

\- <https://github.com/blog/786-tim-clem-is-a-githubber>

\- <https://github.com/blog/779-corey-johnson-is-a-githubber>

------
mdwrigh2
Unfortunately, it appears they are not looking for interns :-(

~~~
famousactress
No? They said differently at the Stanford career fair a few weeks ago.

~~~
iloveyouocean
Perhaps they are only looking for Stanford interns.

~~~
peregrine
This is something that is frustrating to me. Startups will go to MIT and
Standford begging for interns and grads but people who are qualified and show
enough initiative to do the challenges/job postings don't even get an email
back. Just because my school is small and not well known outside of the
Midwest doesn't make it inferior.

/rant I suppose I just have to start my own thing if I want to work around
smart and cool people.

~~~
tedunangst
It's a lot of work arranging travel and accommodations.

~~~
alexgartrell
Additionally, outliers aside, talent density outside of the top five or ten
schools is pretty dismal. It's kind of a rough deal for the handful of
talented people at smaller schools, but you can't expect a company with
limited resources to bother going after them.

~~~
spitfire
I accidentally upvoted you. Sorry, but I absolutely disagree. Talent "density"
outside of a few media friendly schools is actually very good. Better still,
that talent is cheaper.

You can get excellent developers for $50K/year coming out of a "second tier"
school which certainly beats having to hire a $200K/year princess out of
stanford.

Fact mit, harvard and stanford aren't holy ground for the only places to find
smart people. In fact I think the brand name works against them a little. My
experience (MIT only) has been that the stars tend to be better but the
average tends to be about the same as anywhere else. You get students
forgetting data structures, using the wrong algorithms and other such
tragedies. I'd bet money that Harvard and Stanford have the same issues.

------
oscardelben
Part of the hires they did was for some new projects (I think iphone related).
I'm very happy for the new hires, it must be great to work there.

------
tanoku
Hmmm... Strange, it's broken for me.

~~~
homecoded
Well, it crashes Safari on my iPod Touch 2G. I was curious so I looked at the
code.

IMHO there are only two possibilities:

(a) It's the css-font-definition-stuff they're doing (b) google analytics
script is causing the problem

Actually, I do think it's google.

Too bad, people should check their websites on mobile devices, too, before
release. I believe I am not the only one who enjoys his/her daily dose of
hacker news from a mobile device reclining on a couch. :-)

~~~
tanoku
No, I mean broken as in I keep getting the wrong answer. :/

I'm scared now... Maybe I'm getting fired or something.

------
jarek
Is the lack of a link to a list of available jobs and locations or even a
mailto:jobs@ email address supposed to be part of an indie appeal?

~~~
groby_b
I suppose hunting down the job listing is part of the test ;)

~~~
icco
That is some Alice in Wonderland $#!7 right there. Can you truly ever complete
the hunt for nothing?

